# Harmony Central is busted....



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I might just have to start hanging out here more.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

butterknucket said:


> I might just have to start hanging out here more.


Probably a good idea, I am a little biased though


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What happened to HC now?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> What happened to HC now?


It was hacked, and user information might have been stolen. 

It's been down since early last week.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's a copy of the email they sent out....

Dear Harmony Central member, 

Thank you for your participation in the Harmony Central community. We are writing to inform you of an incident that took place on Tuesday, December 8, 2009, and to suggest some steps you may consider in response. 

What Happened.

Someone without authorization temporarily gained access to the Harmony Central site. That person or persons also gained access to our stored member information, which includes e-mail addresses. If you have provided us with other information, like your date of birth, we have also stored that information. Our stored information also includes member passwords, which are protected by multiple levels of encryption.

Our Response.

Our team stopped this intrusion. We are working hard to further improve the security of the Harmony Central site. We regret that this incident has caused the site to go offline temporarily. We also regret any concern that this incident may cause you.

What You Can Do.

As noted above, our stored passwords are protected by multiple levels of encryption. However, out of an abundance of caution, we recommend that you reset your password as soon as Harmony Central is available. 

Also, as always, please remain cautious when responding to e-mail communications. Please remember – no one from Harmony Central will ever ask you for your password or log-in information. No one from Harmony Central will ask you for a credit card number, or Social Security number, or anything of the sort. If you ever receive any message supposedly from Harmony Central asking for that or any personal information, note the sender, delete the email immediately, restart your computer, and alert us to the situation. Never click on any links or attachments contained in an email of this type.

We appreciate your patience, and expect to have the site back up soon.

Sincerely,

Your Harmony Central Team


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Beatles said:


> Here's a copy of the email they sent out....
> 
> Dear Harmony Central member,
> 
> ...


I got that a few days ago.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I might just have to start hanging out here more.


And why wouldn't you? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

We're nicer here anyway. :wave:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I never joined up at HC, but I am on guitarists.net which got hacked a couple of times


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

hehe see, this is why I was born Jan 1 1950 :rockon2: and I actually do life at 90210 :wave:


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

But can my delinquency be accepted here?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

have you seen who sticks around? *L*


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> But can my delinquency be accepted here?


Only if it's a nice Canadian type delinquency...... eh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...harmony central served as my official introduction to american hatred for anything perceived as un-american. 

eventually, i discovered that i just don't have the stomach for it.

haven't been back in almost a decade

-dh


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm wondering how many brain cells I've killed from posting on there for the last ten years.......


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bobb said:


> We're nicer here anyway. :wave:


This site is actually a lot nicer. There are a lot of good people there but a lot of weirdo's too.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> This site is actually a lot nicer. There are a lot of good people there but a lot of weirdo's too.



Admit it, us weirdo's get the gals :rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> This site is actually a lot nicer. There are a lot of good people there but a lot of weirdo's too.


Wierdo's good! Fly those freak flags!!!!!!!!!!:smilie_flagge17:


----------

